# I got slammed by sandy !!!



## irish (Oct 31, 2012)

so Sandy hit Long Island and we got slammed.. i have lived in my house for 41 years and NEVER flooded..UNTIL NOW. my area was completely devastated. it is so strange to look out the window and see living room, dining room, den furniture sitting at the curb.we had 3 feet of water come pounding into the house. EVERYTHING on the 1st floor GONE in a matter of seconds cars included.. not having a "pity party" here. just have to vent a little. after all, it is only STUFF. it can be replaced. no loss of life, no injuries,  God was good in that aspect.
now the clean-up begins and i have no idea where to start. i have never been in this situation before so i am looking for advice from my "tugger" family to offer guidance. power has been restored (at my house at least) so please,please, please give me advice. prayers would be welcome also.
TIA


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't have advice, but I know we have disaster specialists on TUG and others who may have experienced what you are going through.  

I will send plenty of prayers your way.  Glad you guys were not injured.  Like you said it is only stuff.

In this type of situation, you just need to take it one step at a time.

Oh, and maybe I do have some advice, after all.  Document, document, document (pictures/video) everything you have lost.  Try to get a call into your accountant about taking the unreimbursed casualty loss deduction on your tax return and what documentation he/she wants you to get together.  Better to gather the documents needed as you are going along, then look for them at tax time.  You need to itemize to take the deduction and there are some limitations that sometimes make it not worth it.  It is also only limited to your unreimbursed losses.  Last year when we had flooding in NE PA there were people who qualified for this deduction.  It is not much compared to what you have lost, but hey, every little bit adds up.

Sending hugs your way!


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 31, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your disaster.  I'm sure it must have been terrifying.  And heartbreaking.

I guess on the bright side, you're going to get all new stuff.

Best wishes and hugs.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 31, 2012)

Definitely document EVERYTHING that was damaged. That means pictures- lots of them. Remove any removable floor coverings. Get an appointment to get an adjuster. I'm sure they are swamped (no pun intended), so it might be a while. Take it a day at a time. Get some fans in there to try to dry the walls and structure. If you have to rent or buy them, save all the receipts. Watch for mold. If it shows up as a dark stain on walls or floor, get out. Mold can make you sick. Make a dilute solution of 1 cup of bleach per gallon of water, and spray areas that got wet from the flood waters. It should help retard the growth of mold. I suspect your insurance carrier will tell you to cut the sheet rock above where it got wet and dispose of the soggy stuff, exposing the studs, but wait for them to tell you. I know some of these things after 2 floods in our basement complements of the city sewer backing up. Once at midnight before we took off at 4 a.m. to China for a month. 

You and all your 'neighbors' on the Eastern Seaboard who have been affected by Sandy are in our hearts and minds. It will take some time, but I have faith that your area can be put back together better than it was before the storm.

Jim


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 31, 2012)

My Daughter had the same thing happen to her in Galveston a couple of years ago.  She got into a prolonged dispute with FEMA (Flood Insurance).  They were ok acknowledging her claim but wanted to pay her $4,000 less than she felt she was entitled to.  Although it took months she ultimately prevailed.  If you run into this, be firm.  It worked for my Daughter.

George


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear such sad news. Hope things work out.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 31, 2012)

Unless you have "flood insurance," you're SOL for insurance coverage.
It's likely to require a major renovation, with walls and floors replaced.
I dunno what FEMA can do for you, but perhaps they can help.
.
.
.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 31, 2012)

Prayers and good thoughts for you, irish.  This must be so difficult and I can't imagine what you're feeling because I've never been through anything like it.

Take small steps.  Write a list of what you have to do in priority order.  I say write it down because once it's on paper you can let your brain take a rest - you won't have to worry about forgetting any of the hundred things that need to be done.  It sounds sort of stupid, I know, but it's a good technique if you want to be able to sleep at night in the midst of all the chaos.  Plus even the most daunting tasks are more easily tackled if you take them on one at a time.

I would think that the first thing for you is to start drying out/cleaning the surfaces that got wet.  Maybe this website can help you with that. 

Good luck to you and your family.  As you point out, you're luckier than others who have suffered the loss of loved ones.  But you're entitled to feel a sense of sadness for the losses you have suffered.  Thank goodness you have wonderful memories of what your home used to be, and should be able to make many more.

{eta} During today's press conference from NJ the president gave out 800-621-FEMA and disasterassistance.gov as contacts which are immediately available to register for relief.  Even if you have no idea what kind of claim you may be filing at a later date, it might be a good idea to at least look over the website and register just in case.


----------



## shagnut (Oct 31, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this news. It makes my heart break. I've never been thru a flood, but did loose my house to fire. My insurance took care of everything but you will find yourself with all kinds of different emotions. It's ok to get mad, cry, shout , whatever your emotions are at the time. I got thru it by saying  I needed to remodel anyway.  God Bless. Hugs, shaggy


----------



## pjrose (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, how difficult this must be for you.  It'll take a lot of time and patience and good humor.  We've had some weather- and flood-related damage over the years, but nothing like this, not even close. 

The advice above is excellent, regarding photos, receipts, lists, mold, fans, cutting away wallboard.....if possible, try to engage an established contractor to help with dry-out.  Look under flood clean-up.  You might also find them under carpet cleaning, but their services are much more specialized than the typical rug cleaner guys.  They'll have HUGE fans and a truck-mounted vacuum system to suck up water much more effectively than regular fans or a carpet cleaner.  Be sure that the contractor has been in business for years.

We used one like that when our finished basement flooded, and they did super work and were much more thorough than I expected.  We were hoping to save the carpeting, and they sucked up an enormous amount of water, then pulled the carpet away from the walls and put huge fans under the carpet so the room looked like a moon walk for about a week.  Even if you're not trying to save carpet, they will likely be able to help with wall and insulation issues.  Those contractors are probably all booked up, though.  

Be very careful about possible scammers; some "disaster relief specialists" are bound to show up, give you a bogus estimate, ask for a deposit, and disappear.  Or they'll do shoddy work.  Be sure to thoroughly check out any repair people before you or the insurance company contract with them.  

Were you there, or evacuated?  Had you moved what you could upstairs or offsite? Are you living there now, or elsewhere?  

{{HUGS}}


----------



## jackio (Oct 31, 2012)

So sorry to hear this!  What town do you live in?  I work in Mastic Beach and heard most of it is flooded.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 31, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Unless you have "flood insurance," you're SOL for insurance coverage.
> It's likely to require a major renovation, with walls and floors replaced.
> I dunno what FEMA can do for you, but perhaps they can help.



My understanding is that most (maybe all) Flood Insurance Policies are underwritten and managed by FEMA.  In my Daughter's case they were hard to deal with even though she had a Flood Insurance Policy.  Without it,  I'm not even sure they would have returned her phone calls.

George


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes, go with the flood specialists.  Their fans and shop-vac type equipment is bigger and more efficient than what you can use.  Keep their bills for the insurance but do it NOW!!!  We have a house that got toxic mold because our tenants broke a window and, rather than telling us or having it replaced, put a piece of plexiglass in it loosely.  We had several big storms and, since the window was in a fairly obscure place, they didn't notice or didn't care.  We had a mold doctor (yes he calls himself "the mold dr.") in to check on our house as we were putting in an addition.  Anywho, our friends were staying in the house for a long weekend after tenants were gone.  Friend calls and says I see some black stuff - yes toxic mold.  Move friends out immediately and find about $75,000 worth of "repair" needed.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 1, 2012)

My heart goes out to all of the folks who have been hit by Sandy. As stated save receipts for everything you have to purchase no matter how much it cost. Document everything as you will need it for FEMA and your insurance company. The loss of property is so huge in the NE area that it will take months  for inspectors to get to everyone. It is hard but you will need to have lots of patience no matter how hard it gets over the next weeks and months ahead. 

Try to pack up and salvage as much of your things as possible because sooner or later the looters will show up. This is a very sad fact of life but a true one. You will need to protect whats left of your property.

The day after Hurricane Wilma flattened our mobile home park 7 years ago, the first people to show up as soon as the storm was over was the looters trying to steal anything they could find. They posted a police car at the entrance allowing only residents with ID proving they lived there to go in or out.

Suzanne


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Irish,
  I have some extra RCI TPUs you could have if you want to stay somewhere. Not sure if there is anywhere for you to go, but you can have them. Let me know.

  God bless and keep you.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 1, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Irish,
> I have some extra RCI TPUs you could have if you want to stay somewhere. Not sure if there is anywhere for you to go, but you can have them. Let me know.
> 
> God bless and keep you.



There are units available at Park 79 in Manhattan per by RCI-member cousin.

S


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 1, 2012)

heathpack said:


> There are units available at Park 79 in Manhattan per by RCI-member cousin.
> 
> S



  I looked, but not for TPUs. I think these are for points ?


----------



## heathpack (Nov 1, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I looked, but not for TPUs. I think these are for points ?



I don't know, I thought TPUs.  She just called me this am to see if any of the Long Island relatives might want the unit. If they don't, she will cancel in 24 hours.

H


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 1, 2012)

heathpack said:


> I don't know, I thought TPUs.  She just called me this am to see if any of the Long Island relatives might want the unit. If they don't, she will cancel in 24 hours.
> 
> H



 I cannot see it.

Only see it in Extra Vacations:

Units that meet your criteria  Total Units Available:  2  
 Show allStudio     Show all3 (2)  Show allNo Kitchen  Show allSat 18-May-2013 Sat 29-Dec-2012    Show all  
  Unit Type  Max Occup 
(Privacy)  Kitchen  Check-In Date  Check-Out Date  Price  Exchange Trading Power  

   Studio     3 (2)  No Kitchen  Sat 29-Dec-2012  Sat 05-Jan-2013  USD 2,489.99    
   Studio     3 (2)  No Kitchen  Sat 18-May-2013  Sat 25-May-2013  USD 1,889.99


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 1, 2012)

How are you doing so far? Do you have any electricity yet?

I know this is an enormous task to do this cleanup  Good Luck and you'll be in our prayers


----------



## Pat H (Nov 1, 2012)

How awful. I cannot even imagine what you are going through. I don't even have any advice but I am glad that you are safe. I'm sure the months ahead will be trying but you can always come here and vent or find a shoulder to cry on when you need it. Good Luck.


----------



## IngridN (Nov 1, 2012)

irish said:


> so Sandy hit Long Island and we got slammed.. i have lived in my house for 41 years and NEVER flooded..UNTIL NOW. my area was completely devastated. it is so strange to look out the window and see living room, dining room, den furniture sitting at the curb.we had 3 feet of water come pounding into the house. EVERYTHING on the 1st floor GONE in a matter of seconds cars included.. not having a "pity party" here. just have to vent a little. after all, it is only STUFF. it can be replaced. no loss of life, no injuries,  God was good in that aspect.
> now the clean-up begins and i have no idea where to start. i have never been in this situation before so i am looking for advice from my "tugger" family to offer guidance. power has been restored (at my house at least) so please,please, please give me advice. prayers would be welcome also.
> TIA



I can't begin to imagine what you guys are going through. My sister in law finally got ahold of us last night as she had joined the kids at family in Brooklyn and had phone service there. They live, or should I say lived, in Rockaway Park and lost everything including their cars. Their house even caught on (electrical) fire, but luckily they were able to douse it. Brother is in Rockaway trying to mitigate some of the damage as well as keep the looters out.

She is still in shock, especially since they knew one of the people who lost their life. They decided to stay put because her father who is not ambulatory would not evacuate and they needed to be nearby in the event he needed them. Fortunately, they have family and close friends in Brooklyn who are able to take them, as well as their menagerie of pets, in. 

I hope and pray that help arrives quickly to all affected.

Ingrid


----------



## SOS8260456 (Nov 1, 2012)

suzanne said:


> Try to pack up and salvage as much of your things as possible because sooner or later the looters will show up. This is a very sad fact of life but a true one. You will need to protect whats left of your property.
> 
> Suzanne



I completely forgot about this.  After the flooding here last year, there were big fights because of "pickers" taking people's stuff as salvage if they had it anywhere near the curbs.  There were neighborhoods where the people posted signs about shooting these "pickers".

Then a few of my relatives who were affected had salvaged stuff and had it in boxes in the back of their car and their car was broken into.  The stuff had been through the flood and had to be cleaned up, but it was stolen just the same.

I was shocked at how some people will take advantage of others during a time like this.

One thing that helped my cousin was that as they videoed each room/area after the flood, they would visualize in their heads what was there before and make those statements as they were making the video.  While they did not have separate "before" vidoes, they were able to get various event/holiday videos from other family members to help back up and establish what was there before.  They lived in an area that had never flooded before and didn't think about these types of precautions, even though they are excellent precautions if you are a victim of theft or fire.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 1, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I looked, but not for TPUs. I think these are for points ?



These are in the Priority access units, not in the regular inventory and they are in TPU's if you have the upgraded account.

Irish, I'm so sorry for what you are going thru.  We went thru it with Hurricane Andrew in 1992 and seeing all the pictures just brings back the horrible memories.  

Back then the insurance companies were more generous in paying claims, today not so much. :annoyed: You've been given great advice to take pictures and take an inventory of all your stuff.  You'd be surprised how much you've accumulated in 41 years.  They may want proof.   

My suggestion is to get all that FEMA is giving.  Usually they give out emergency money and a food stamps card.  Take it.  You will need it.
ATM's may be empty.  Getting gas is a major pain and the prices will increase.

My second suggestion is to call your insurance company, they can cut you an emergency check so you can move to a hotel or buy a camper to park outside your home while you rebuilt.  I know we got a year of living expenses which we purchased a camper to live in thru the rebuild.  

My third suggestion is if you are underinsured and happen to be Lutheran that the Lutheran brotherhood will help in times like these.  I wasn't Lutheran but my Mom worked for a Lutheran church and after they helped everyone they helped us too.  They brought in workers from Michigan who basically re-roofed and re-ran the electric & AC thru our house.  Our electrical was damaged with the transformers that blew out which also took out our alarm, TV's, AC and a bunch of other electric with it.  

The insurance companies were cutting checks but it was almost impossible to find an honest roofer.  I was so glad that the Lutheran brotherhood stepped in to help us since for sure we probably would have been scammed if not for them.  I'm sure that other churches are doing the same.  I know the Baptists did a similar thing here in town.

Oh and unfortunately looting is a huge problem when the sun goes down so try to secure your place as best you can.


----------



## VivianLynne (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your place. I was living in fear that my house in the Poconos would NOW have a tree thru its roof. I just got back from driving up there last night. Just a couple of twings laying around my totally wood lot. At least with my teenage vandals, I did not have this total level of destruction and all its aftermath (mold, looters, no electric, no roof and open walls). I only had to board up my two bedroom windows and plug a lamp in to light the place.

As living within a 90 minute drive to Atlantic City and the southern coast line, it is just surreal how much damaged has been done in less than 2 calendar days.

I hope all the TUGGERs affected by this natural disaster only lost some material possessions and offer my prayers that their loved ones at safe in body and spirit.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 2, 2012)

heathpack said:


> I don't know, I thought TPUs.  She just called me this am to see if any of the Long Island relatives might want the unit. If they don't, she will cancel in 24 hours.
> 
> H



Clarified with cousin.  The week she has is actually Thanksgiving week, 21 TPUs.  She may release it in the morning, so if anyone wants it, keep a look out in the am.

Sorry to hijack your thread, Irish.  You have my sympathies on your flooded house.

H


----------



## irish (Nov 2, 2012)

UPDATE: thanks to all of you for your prayers and suggestions. cleanup is a slow process but getting done. just taking it a day at a time. power came back in 2 days,but oil burner needed to be replaced so no heat/hot water for 4 days but got burner fixed today so now have WONDERFUL HEAT/HOT WATER. rug out of house and sheet rock down. cars totaled, not a rental car to be had, but no gas anyway so doesn't really matter. refrigerator, washer, and dryer dead, but as i said this is just STUFF and can be replaced.
family and neighbors have been GREAT and that's what counts most.
once again my many thanks to  my "tug" family who are ALWAYS there when you need them. i love you guys!!!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ours is a minor inconvenience compared to so many who have lost so much more. We're still without power since Monday 5pm and to make matters worse in a bad cell area so we're really out of communications. At a local Starbuck's at the moment just catching up with emails and such.

No generator so now throwing out food we can't keep fresh and can't BBQ and eat.  No connectivity is the biggest problem as I can't work without it. Will have to deal with a bitch of a commute on Monday if things don't come back on line. 

Gas shortage is ridiculous. Luckily we filled 2 of 3 cars just before the crunch. We'll make do. So sorry to all that lost so much.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Nov 2, 2012)

irish said:


> so Sandy hit Long Island and we got slammed.. i have lived in my house for 41 years and NEVER flooded..UNTIL NOW. my area was completely devastated. it is so strange to look out the window and see living room, dining room, den furniture sitting at the curb.we had 3 feet of water come pounding into the house. EVERYTHING on the 1st floor GONE in a matter of seconds cars included.. not having a "pity party" here. just have to vent a little. after all, it is only STUFF. it can be replaced. no loss of life, no injuries,  God was good in that aspect.
> now the clean-up begins and i have no idea where to start. i have never been in this situation before so i am looking for advice from my "tugger" family to offer guidance. power has been restored (at my house at least) so please,please, please give me advice. prayers would be welcome also.
> TIA



No advice, just prayers.

I grew up on Long Island on the south shore in a town called Blue Point.  I haven't lived there in 20 years, but I still have friends and family in the same situation as yourself.  Best wishes!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 3, 2012)

The carnage of devastation is beyond belief, even after seeing days of video from areas that have been impacted or destroyed.

You and everyone who have lost memories, property & loved ones are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 3, 2012)

I just wonder how many people had Flood Insurance.  I know when my Daughter's house in Galveston had to be rebuilt after a hurricane about 4 years ago Flood Insurance was the key.  I think she told me over half the people in town didn't have it much to their detriment.

George


----------



## IngridN (Nov 3, 2012)

bogey21 said:


> I just wonder how many people had Flood Insurance.  I know when my Daughter's house in Galveston had to be rebuilt after a hurricane about 4 years ago Flood Insurance was the key.  I think she told me over half the people in town didn't have it much to their detriment.
> 
> George



From what I've read, very few. Lots of the area was not considered to be in a flood plain, so flood ins. not available. Haven't heard yet from sis in law whether they have coverage. No specific flood ins, so don't know what their HO insurance will say. The back of their house did catch fire, so maybe they'll have some coverage for that.

Ingrid


----------



## ricoba (Nov 3, 2012)

irish said:


> UPDATE: thanks to all of you for your prayers and suggestions. cleanup is a slow process but getting done. just taking it a day at a time. power came back in 2 days,but oil burner needed to be replaced so no heat/hot water for 4 days but got burner fixed today so now have WONDERFUL HEAT/HOT WATER. rug out of house and sheet rock down. cars totaled, not a rental car to be had, but no gas anyway so doesn't really matter. refrigerator, washer, and dryer dead, but as i said this is just STUFF and can be replaced.
> family and neighbors have been GREAT and that's what counts most.
> once again my many thanks to  my "tug" family who are ALWAYS there when you need them. i love you guys!!!




Thanks for the update.  Try to keep your chin up. 

In deference to your moniker, here's an old Irish blessing for you. 

*If God sends you down a stony path,
may he give you strong shoes.*


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 4, 2012)

*Effects Remain on the North Coast*

While we haven't experienced devastation, Sandy's pattern brought unabated high winds across Lake Erie which led to numerous downed trees and power lines.

About 3000 homes in my suburb and adjacent Bay Village are still without power and restoration is not expected until Wednesday.  Ohio Edison sent out equipment and workers to the East coast so we've needed help from states to our west.

Every evening we get a robocall from our Community Emergency Service providing info on where affected citizens can find shelter and food.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 4, 2012)

No hot water is the biggest of the minor inconveniences. Can't shower or do dishes effectively. We're going on 6 days now no power and hearing it may be 2 more weeks which would be such a major hassle. 

I'm lucky I work out of my home so not required to shower first thing in the AM and get off to work but still a big disruption of normalcy.

I'm at a Starbucks now just trying to keep up with emails and such. The temps have dropped so I'm going to try and set a fire tonight for a little warmth.

Kids are out of school until Tuesday. Won't be easy managing without power but I guess we'll manage somehow.


----------



## irish (Nov 4, 2012)

moxjo, i can sooo sympathize. getting heat/hot water was a HUGE boast of spirit. 
is's funny how you take the little things for granted UNTIL you no longer have them. 
today finished putting STUFF in boxes and getting things semi organized. waiting for insurance co(auto and home),fema to come then will get started with contractor to put the house back together.  when i get upset, i just stop and think about the people who are FAR worse then me. MY house is still standing .
hope your power comes back REALLY soon. prayers coming your way.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 5, 2012)

I am sorry for all you are going through.  We were very, very lucky and I am not complaining.  We still have no power or phones.  We finally bought a generator.  My brother in law brought it down to us Friday night from Upstate so we run it a few hours in the evening and in the morning.  This is the only time I can do on the internet.  

My brother unfortunately lost almost everything including a car and a motorcycle.  He was living the last 10 days in my mom's basement with his family.  He sold his house and was/is closing on his new one in about two weeks.  he did this so my mom could live in an apartment he was setting up since we lost our dad and sister not long ago.  My mom was very high up and had no flood insurance either.  The basement got flooded and the two car garage was filled to the ceiling with his storage.  Half of that got destroyed.  I think and hope the bedrooms and the living room is fine in storage.  They depressed and upset but know they have their lives.  Many unfortunately lost their lives here - 23 so far - my friend's mom is one of them.  They should have all evacuated.

We ended up evacuating also that night - next time though, we are doing it earlier and not when it's dangerous.  

I cried when I saw the devastation that's not too far from me.  It's okay to vent, be tired and frustrated.  

Hang in there - slowly but surely and hopefully things will get back to some normalcy soon - the gas situation is not helping either.


----------



## Joyce (Nov 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for all you have lost. It is only stuff, but stuff you worked long and hard to get. All of the people who suffered so much are in my prayers.


----------



## susieq (Nov 5, 2012)

Joyce said:


> I am so sorry for all you have lost. It is only stuff, but stuff you worked long and hard to get. All of the people who suffered so much are in my prayers.



Couldn't have said it better. Hang in there ~ it will get better.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 6, 2012)

My heart goes out to all of you who have been affected by this.  I was shocked to see the impact of this disaster, and I'm sure I only saw a tiny bit of the big picture.

I have a work friend who lives in Jersey, and while they have to shower and sleep at a relative's, I was so happy to hear they are safe.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Nov 6, 2012)

Any section of this forum a long(ish) time member can ask for starpoints or other hotel stay 'points'? My best friend had his home basicly washed away and him and his wife and three kids have been sleeping in a minivan for a week because they have no where else to go...With him owning a 'pool service' company he has no money coming in right now...I'm doing everything i can, giving them my daughters old clothes and coats(they literally lost everything)but i live in what amounts to a studio apartment, so i can't host 5 guests


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 6, 2012)

Welcome back, Ride. Long time no see. Sorry, no points to give. Can your friend get a hotel voucher from Red Cross, Salvation Army or other agency? His is among the thousands of heartbreaking stories. My heart bleeds.

Jim


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Nov 6, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Welcome back, Ride. Long time no see. Sorry, no points to give. Can your friend get a hotel voucher from Red Cross, Salvation Army or other agency? His is among the thousands of heartbreaking stories. My heart bleeds.
> 
> Jim



He's on a 'list' with FEMA for a voucher, well actually, he's 'eligible' for a voucher but has to wait for an 'inspector' and then wait again for the 'voucher' we've call around a bit, but the hotels that have been 'approved'(shady places) by FEMA are booked solid and wouldn't even talk to us without the voucher


----------



## tfalk (Nov 6, 2012)

In central NJ, we were very fortunate, only had power off for 2.5 days... still no internet or catv, never thought I'd be happy to go back to work for internet, heat and power 

Still no word on when we can go to our vacation house in Holgate at the southern end of Long Beach Island.  Confirmed water line on the garage door is 4.5 to 5 feet up the door   Hoping to get down there and start ripping things out before mold/mildew and to winterize the unit so the pipes don't freeze but no word from authorities yet.  Throw in a nor'easter tomorrow, great, just what we need....

I HIGHLY advise ANYONE who has flood insurance to scrutinize your policies.  This was a rude awakening for us to realize we had BUILDING flood insurance but no CONTENTS flood insurance.  We're very luck the water does not appear to have gotten to our second floor which would have increased the amount of damage and $$$ out of our pockets astronomically...  If I see the agent who set up our policies, I'm going to kick him in the slats since I specifically told him I wanted policies that would insure this type of situation would not happen.  Shame on him and shame on me for not examining what he sold us more closely.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 6, 2012)

IRISH:  I've read many of your posts in the past but this time I read with tears in my eyes for you and all those who been affected by this horrible storm.  So many innocent people damaged and ruined by devistation that we can not control.  It is totally out of our hands as far as where it will hit and how much damage will be done.  God has spared your lives but your loss is still great.  My prayers are for you, your family and all those who now suffer from such a great loss. I pray that God will give you patience, hope and trust.  Bless you!


----------



## irish (Nov 6, 2012)

thank you to EVERYONE who has offered good thoughts and prayers for our well being.. I/we need them so PLEASE keep them coming.i AM a FIRM believer in the power of prayer.. when i  find myself faltering, i meet someone worse off then myself and thank God for what i have. this is an extremely difficult time but i know ,with the grace of God, and the help of my family and friends, I/we WILL SURVIVE!! YOU(tuggers) are  family and are there to see me/us through..
i love you guys!!PLEASE keep the POSiITVE energy coming.. it is very much needed and appreciated.
WHO ever would have thought NEW YORk(LONG ISLAND) would be in this situation???
LOVE YOU GUYS TO THE MOON AND BACK!!:whoopie:


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 6, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Any section of this forum a long(ish) time member can ask for starpoints or other hotel stay 'points'? My best friend had his home basicly washed away and him and his wife and three kids have been sleeping in a minivan for a week because they have no where else to go...With him owning a 'pool service' company he has no money coming in right now...I'm doing everything i can, giving them my daughters old clothes and coats(they literally lost everything)but i live in what amounts to a studio apartment, so i can't host 5 guests



Ride,
I know both Marriott and Hilton were recently asking members to donate points for relief.  You may want to contact them directly to see if your friend could qualify.

Edited to add:  I just discovered Marriott is sending funds to the Red Cross and it appears Hilton Honors is sending contributions to a variety of funds to distribute.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 7, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Ours is a minor inconvenience compared to so many who have lost so much more. We're still without power since Monday 5pm and to make matters worse in a bad cell area so we're really out of communications. At a local Starbuck's at the moment just catching up with emails and such.
> 
> No generator so now throwing out food we can't keep fresh and can't BBQ and eat.  No connectivity is the biggest problem as I can't work without it. Will have to deal with a bitch of a commute on Monday if things don't come back on line.
> 
> Gas shortage is ridiculous. Luckily we filled 2 of 3 cars just before the crunch. We'll make do. So sorry to all that lost so much.



Finally got an email from a friend in the area. 9 days and still without power. He was emailing from a library.

Hope this latest storm doesn't set you back too much. 

Sheila


----------



## SpikeMauler (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm still without power also. From what I'm hearing could be up to two more months for my area. Supposedly substations totally destroyed. Gotta wait for inspectors to come and ok my house to receive power. When that is gonna happen who knows.Looking out my window now at 4 inches of snow on the ground with 40mph winds and temps in the low 30's tonight. How much more...


----------



## CSB (Nov 8, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers for those who are without. I cannot imagine what you are going through.

What is happening to the people who have lost their homes completely. Are they given food and shelter somewhere if they have no friends or relatives who can look after them.

For the people who have a home and no heating. I wonder if people are offering to take you in but that would be leaving your home to looters if you do.

Are people donating blankets etc for those without power and is some agency coming to hand out these things.

Just trying to understand the situation.


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 8, 2012)

CSB said:


> My thoughts and prayers for those who are without. I cannot imagine what you are going through.
> 
> What is happening to the people who have lost their homes completely. Are they given food and shelter somewhere if they have no friends or relatives who can look after them.
> 
> ...




I was wondering the exact same things.... 

Our friends have lost their home, but they are staying with other friends and although heart breaking, I know they will be fine, because their parents will chime in and help them financially. 

I am always wondering about those who do not have these luxuries... 

My heart goes out to all of you in the area and I wish there was something I could do from here - apart from sending money which although important of course, sometimes seems so easily done.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 8, 2012)

CSB said:


> My thoughts and prayers for those who are without. I cannot imagine what you are going through.
> 
> What is happening to the people who have lost their homes completely. Are they given food and shelter somewhere if they have no friends or relatives who can look after them.
> 
> ...



My mother is in her 70's.  She lives on Long Island and has all of her adult life.  I posted earlier that she lost power the night of the storm and got it back 2 days later.  She was invited to stay with one of the neighbors the night of the storm but she decided to stay home.  The next morning starting at 8am a succession of 4 different neighbor families were knocking on her door to make sure she was ok.  One of the families (with a generator) took her home with them.  By noon, the neighbors had chainsawed up a tree that was blocking the road and by 5pm her lawn service had gotten another tree off her house.

Two days after getting power back, a transformer blew and she lost power again (the night before the nor'easter).  She went to stay with a friend who had relatives from New Hampshire who showed up at her house to install a generator they were able to find up there. 

Where she lives, there is zero concern about looting- first of all, she does not live in that kind of neighborhood and second of all, there are enough generators on the street that most of the neighbors are there looking out for each others houses.

So its a miserable situation but people are definately looking out for each other.  There is a bit of a misperception at times that New Yorkers are unhelpful or unfriendly.  This is actually quite untrue.  New Yorkers just usually in a hurry and they don't get involved unless necessary.  However, when necessary, New Yorkers are IMO very likely to act and do something highly effective (and helpful) to boot.

I dont think the news stories can fully convey how difficult this has all been.  But generally speaking, I would suspect that folks in NY and NJ are very much looking out for each other.

H


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 8, 2012)

There could be more rude awakenings coming.  When Ike destroyed many houses in Galveston (most were water damage) the City came through and put notices on each house.  I forget the colors but it was something like Red you could rebuild and Blue you had to tear down your house and start over.  My Daughter lucked out and was allowed to rebuild.  Of course she had to battle with FEMA for about 6 months in order to get her Flood Insurance check.

George


----------



## Quilter (Nov 9, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of your loss Irish.  You too Joe.  I have a dusty generator sitting in my garage that I wish could get to someone who could use it.  Is there a total shortage of these at the local stores?


----------



## irish (Nov 9, 2012)

i am very lucky as i did not lose power at anytime. no heat/hot water for 4 days due to oil burner flooding but thankfully my oil company replaced the part quickly. others further south of me have not been so lucky and have been without power and heat for 11 days now with no end insight. at first, they were trying to stay in their houses  using generators but bitter evening weather and the gas situation here  has forced them to shelters or to stay with family or friends. there is only so much a person can take. neighbors have been GREAT helping to remove the debris from houses and set it at the curb, offering food and hot showers to those who may not have same. I truly have to commend the TOWN OF OYSTER bay for the extremely effective way garbage was removed from the area. HUGE trucks came thru every 2 hours to pick up the refuse. from what i am reading in the papers, others have not been as fortunate. mountains of garbage is sitting at their curbs.SOO SAD.i am still waiting for my cars to be taken away and examined by adjusters.New York has now put into effect EVEN/ODD gas days but only 65% of the stations are open to pump gas so i don't know how effective it will be. 
as heathpack has said communities come together in trying times and mine has been exceptional.


----------



## Zac495 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am SO sorry to hear this. I agree with you about the power of prayer and well wishes and positive attitude which you obviously have!! So I'm sending more your way. WHOOSH. 

Lots of love and keep us updated.
Ellen


----------



## m61376 (Nov 10, 2012)

This was a miserable storm. We lost power for 9 days, had a tree hit the house and blew out a bow window, a piece of roof and then punctured the roof on the other side of the house. Day after power came back the entire electrical lines (meter, conduit, etc.) ripped off the side of the house. My DH's pride and joy- his built in grill- was demolished when the first tree came down. Oh- and a neighbor's tree hit a car.

All in all, it hasn't been much fun. But we are safe and everything else is repairable, which ultimately is what counts. Despite it all, we're poignantly aware that a lot of people lost everything, so putting things in perspective it could have been a lot worse.

And, as posted above, people have been amazing- from friends to acquaintances, and even contractors who worked very hard to get things done immediately so we could mitigate damages.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 11, 2012)

We just got power today after 13 days!!

Some people are in shelters, some people are with friends or families.  My friend told him his son is already getting money from FEMA for living expenses.  His house was destroyed.  

My mom went to my sister.  My brother stayed at the house each night while his family was with the sister in law (his wife's sister).  My nephew went to his mom.  My next door neighbor's fiance is staying with her next door, and so forth.


----------



## IngridN (Nov 11, 2012)

Sis in law was ecstatic (sp?)...the light at the end of their block came on last night . They are waiting for the electrician to stop by to get their house certified for power and are hoping to get it turned on shortly. 

Talked to brother about an hour ago and the stories are amazing...scammers are about coming in and taking and reselling up the road . I just amazes me how some people can sleep at night. Makes the timeshare salesmen seem like angels.

They talked to their mortgage holder, who was so understanding NOT...they will suspend mortgage payments for 6 months, but then they need to come up with the $18K+ at that time :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:. Really, why bother. 

Gotta run and watch 60 Minutes. They are doing a segment on Belle Harbor, the area of the Rockaways my brother & family live. They know some of the people  featured on the show.

Ingrid


----------



## m61376 (Nov 12, 2012)

All the devastation around us is almost surreal. Even those with minimal or no damage to their homes are walking around almost shell shocked. But I have to say, despite the scammers and other malfeasants mentioned above, it has really brought the community together. Friends and even acquaintances have been reaching out to each other, and as people got power restored they reached out to those still without. 

Even overwhelmed contractors have gone the extra mile, so to speak, to help, working hard to remove trees lodged in homes and secure premises. Out of state utility workers have been amazing. Unfortunately, Lipa has been another story, with almost non-existant communication to their hundreds of thousands customers who remained without power for over a week, many of whom now are going on two weeks with no end in sight. I certainly hope the governor makes good on his promise to hold them accountable for what has amounted to an astonishing lack of preparation!


----------



## tfalk (Nov 12, 2012)

So they let us Holgate (southern end of Long Beach Island) homeowners back in friday, we own a vacation rental house... Now I understand why they haven't let anyone back there yet...

Driving down Long Beach Boulevard through the rest of the towns, we all had the same thought... it doesn't look that bad... then we went through the checkpoint into Holgate... pretty much looks like a war zone.  Houses off their foundations, ocean front homes with 3 feet of air under the concrete garage floors, one house across from the ocean has a mobile home in their front yard at a 45 degree angle... unbelievable.






Compared to a lot of our neighbors, we're in pretty good shape.  1 inch of mud on the entire ground level, had to tear out the bottom 5 feet of sheetrock and insulation.  Our lock off closet was the worst, almost gagged pulling out a bin full of towels that were sitting there for 10 days.  Electrical panel will have to be replaced, bottom 3 breakers were underwater, as well as all switches/outlest that were underwater.  Oak stairs, all the ground floor contents, all trash now.  Our trex/vinyl trash corral was missing... we found it 2 doors down the street, behind their house under their boat.

Ouch...






I've heard of bumper cars but bumper houses?????






Honey, did the house move last night?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 12, 2012)

That is surreal - all those pictures.

Bumper houses -- LOL. 

Honey, did the house move last night? -- Whose house was that with all the activity and movement?


----------



## IngridN (Nov 12, 2012)

m61376 said:


> All the devastation around us is almost surreal. Even those with minimal or no damage to their homes are walking around almost shell shocked. But I have to say, despite the scammers and other malfeasants mentioned above, it has really brought the community together. Friends and even acquaintances have been reaching out to each other, and as people got power restored they reached out to those still without.
> 
> Even overwhelmed contractors have gone the extra mile, so to speak, to help, working hard to remove trees lodged in homes and secure premises. Out of state utility workers have been amazing. Unfortunately, Lipa has been another story, with almost non-existant communication to their hundreds of thousands customers who remained without power for over a week, many of whom now are going on two weeks with no end in sight. I certainly hope the governor makes good on his promise to hold them accountable for what has amounted to an astonishing lack of preparation!



Yep, in addition to the bad, there is a lot of good...Neighbors, friends and strangers have all banded together to help each other and the community. The first week, that was all there was. Brother said they were seeing light at the end of the tunnel and life is slowly getting back to 'normal.' Kids are in new schools and his work has been cut to 2 days a week so he's available to do cleanup and stuff as well as shuttle the kids back and forth...says the tolls are killing them!

Ingrid


----------



## tfalk (Nov 12, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Honey, did the house move last night? -- Whose house was that with all the activity and movement?



No idea, my daughter took a walk around our area with the camera while we stopped cleaning to eat lunch...


----------



## irish (Nov 12, 2012)

after viewing those pictures i can truly say i am one of the lucky ones. my damage was no where near the devastation sustained by some. house still standing and on foundation just first floor needs to be gutted and redone. prayers to all undone by SANDY.


----------



## tfalk (Nov 13, 2012)

Same for us Irish... our unit is already missing the bottom 5 feet of sheetrock, doors, woodwork, etc... it was fun cleaning up an inch deep layer of mud as well.  Still, many are in far worse shape than we are...


----------

